# Gigaminx video



## rubik (Aug 11, 2009)

black is v3, white is v2 , v3 is better than v2 .

http://cube4you.com/download/Gigaminx_v3_v2.m4v

or http://6.cn/watch/11514391.html


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 11, 2009)

It lives! When in stock and price?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2009)

Very very impressive!
Nice work =]

Any estimate on the price, and the day they will be available?

Put me down for a black and a white v3 please =]


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so conflicted. I want one, but I can't even solve a megaminx.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Megaminx, I love 5x5, so a combination would be lovely to have 

EDIT: Now we need a Gigaminx scrambler! Any ideas? It wouldn't be enough to scramble first double layers, then single layers, because you would be able to solve just 2 megaminxes. (An inner and an outer one); I don't want something like the old megaminx scrambling, that was already painful for megaminx, let alone Gigaminx. I think we should have something like the new Pochmann scrambler, but with more than 7 lines, and each line alternating double layers and single layers or so.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm so conflicted. I want one, but I can't even solve a megaminx.



Yes you can  If you can solve a 3x3, you can solve a megaminx.


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so conflicted. I want one, but I can't even solve a megaminx.
> ...



Yep.

How difficult is it to solve a gigaminx? I want one but if I bought it and could never learn how to do it it would bother me.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

riffz said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Just like 5x5, reduce centers, then edges, then megaminx (instead of 3x3).


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 12, 2009)

I want a white one ahhh!

I'm also curious to see if I could figure this one out.
I know how to solve a 5x5 and Megaminx no problem, I just think I'd have problems with the last two centers and last 4(+?) edges


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 12, 2009)

Hooray for China!


----------



## panyan (Aug 12, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Hooray for China!



its a long time since anyone has praised china for their puzzles (with all these fake vcubes), but yes: THANK YOU CHINA!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous~


----------



## V-te (Aug 23, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 24, 2009)

Omg, when are these going to be sold? I NEED one of these.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2009)

Keep an eye out this week


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 24, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Keep an eye out this week



good timing! I just got a job so I can afford one


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder what the prices will be like.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I wonder what the prices will be like.



Me too. I doubt i'll be able to get it though


----------



## V-te (Aug 24, 2009)

Yay for christmases and birthdays!! Lol. I think it could be around $50 at most.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 24, 2009)

V-te said:


> Yay for christmases and birthdays!! Lol. I think it could be around $50 at most.



True Dat!


----------

